

Hipvote, gamifying congress since yesterday - vikp
http://www.hipvote.us

======
dang
Looks great, but please don't put "Show HN" in the title until the app is
ready for everyone to try out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).
Good luck!

